# White water canoeing--where?



## vineyridge (8 July 2012)

If everything except sailing was going to be in the London area, where will whitewater canoeing be?


----------



## Tillypup (8 July 2012)

Lee Valley isn't it?


----------



## Tillypup (8 July 2012)

http://www.london2012.com/canoe-slalom/


----------



## DW Team (8 July 2012)

http://www.visitleevalley.org.uk/en/content/cms/london2012/lee-valley-white-water-centre/

Husband has been over it with his job and says it is very impressive.


----------



## skydy (8 July 2012)

Interested in Olympic canoeing Vineyridge?


----------



## vineyridge (8 July 2012)

I'm always interested in canoeing.  It's been a life long sport for me.

I had no idea they had wild water in England.


----------



## skydy (9 July 2012)

Ah, I enjoy canoeing, but the lazy  river or lake sort. White water would be beyond me.. Kayaks make me claustrophobic.
Lee Valley looks like a nice place.


----------



## Thistle (9 July 2012)

vineyridge said:



			I'm always interested in canoeing.  It's been a life long sport for me.

I had no idea they had wild water in England.
		
Click to expand...

It's man made


----------



## duckling (9 July 2012)

They had a big event (for selection, I believe) at the Cardiff White Water Centre a few weeks ago, I was surprised at how good it was to watch! 

http://www.ciww.com/


----------

